# Question about Mini Nubian ears



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in the beginner breeder section or the mini section... This might be a stupid question, but I'll risk it  I grew up around goats and absolutely love them, but I'm new to raising/breeding goats. Thankfully I have a friend or two who raise them that I can ask the goat basics. But they don't know mini Nubians, which is what I've decided to breed (from the bottom up).  My question is can minis with "bad" ears (airplane, 3/4) produce babies with "good" ears? Or do you just not use those ones for breeding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first generations usually are airplaned so you have to use those to continue to breed up in generations. I do believe by like the 3rd or 4th generation they have to have pendulous ears to be registered.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no idea the answer for that one, but I have basically the same question. My mini lamancha doe that I bred to a PB ND had triplets with ears like dad this year. I retained a Doeling but an wondering if her babies will produce lamancha ears or not?


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you. I knew it was probably a stupid question. But I figure if you don't ask, you don't learn.  So the pendulous ears are a dominant gene then? That's very interesting. Is there anything I can do as the breeder to ensure that they become so? I mean, is it just a work with the best you can situation, as with other traits? Thanks for your time. I'm actually really excited about this, despite my ignorance.


----------



## precious (May 18, 2013)

Hi. We raise mini nubians as well. We currently range from 1st generation to 5th generation. We have a 1st gen that has the longest ears. We will breed him with the doe that doesn't have the correct ears yet. In order to make American and Full mini nubian status the ears need to be past the face. I would agree you would want the ears to be at the right conformation by 3rd or 4th gen. Have lots of fun the mini lamacha would be the same concept just with the correct conformation for their breed


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes thank you. I'm always happy to learn new things.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

I am also new to breeding Mini Nubians (also breeding nigerians) but I have googled, searched, and talked to lots of people this year and have learned SOOO much. Super excited to start my journey in my breeding - 

ANYWAY - haha - I had twin buckling born out of my really nice 3rd Gen Doe one had one airplane ear and one drop ear haha - cute - but I wethered him and kept his brother who had airplane ears. I dont love his ear and nose but love everything about him as well as his breeding so I am going to use him on my pure bred Nubian for 1st gen kids and hope her genetics are stonger when it comes to breed character, but hope he adds the body and milk I am hoping he will produce. 
But 50/50 cross mini nubians I have wondered how long it took for them to breed them back to eachother (1st to 1st then 2nd to 2nd and so on) to get good breed character. Guess I will know more about that when I get more into breeding and get more kids on the ground!
I know how exciting it is though Im right there with ya!


----------

